# DFW Fresh Separate Now?



## SteveGo (Jul 2, 2015)

I have not worked Flex in a month. I notice on the blocks up for grabs that Fresh is listed on some of the blocks, with a designation of FTX4. There are also Prime Now Blocks with a designation of UTX4, which is what it used to be for both.

Does that mean that the Fresh deliveries are coming out of a different location now? As it was that FC was a crowded mess on the inside with the different delivery types.

I also notice that they are offering another $1 per hour for fresh deliveries.

How have they set this up?

Thanks


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

It's the same set up... It's just if your app shows fresh, you pick up a fresh cart. If your app shows UTX4, you either get in line or sign in on the iPad, which ever they are doing at the moment, and wait for your cart.


----------



## SteveGo (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the info.


----------

